

T-Mobile rolls out free global data to existing plans - blisterpeanuts
http://how-to.t-mobile.com/t-mobile-global-coverage-frequently-asked-questions/

======
blisterpeanuts
This is great news. We visit Canada about once a year and T-Mo simply has no
presence up there, forcing us to cast around for expensive 2-week
international SIMs. This looks like it will solve that problem neatly.

Since the AT&T merger was cancelled, T-Mobile seems to have been aggressively
building itself up as a viable alternative to AT&T/Verizon, providing
relatively relaxed kinds of plans like month-to-month, bring your own device,
free tethering, and a pretty decent customer support system.

The one thing they need to work on now is more towers. Many's the time I've
been stuck in a dead zone while friends with AT&T or Verizon do just fine.
Frustrating. At times it makes me want to switch to AT&T, but never quite
enough to make the leap to the dark side!

